# 36 weeks and its hurting when baby moves? Anyone else?



## Blue_bear

Hi Ladies :)

I am 36+1 today and having lots of BH/tightenings. 

My question is though....Does anyone find it painful when baby moves now? Not like a sharp pain just like a bruised, uncomfortable kind of pain?!

Is this normal because he's getting bigger?

I am sure he is going to be freakishly strong anyway due to the way he's been pushing on my ribs! :haha:

Any suggestions.....


----------



## mummysarah

Sorry, not much help, but im feeling this already! Starting to panic about how big this baby is getting! x


----------



## Mummytofour

Same here! When I walk I feel like I have babys head wedged up my butt!!
When bubs moves it's like a giant octopus stretching my tummy to bursting point!!!


----------



## Braven05

Yes...my cute little baby kicks have turned into painful pokes and jabs...less room for baby to wind up big kicks...now its just rolling and stabbing with elbows and knees. Last night my OH was like, "Does it REALLY hurt that bad?" like I've just been exaggerating...I was like, I wish I could explain how it feels. A kick I can at least explain but not the dragging of pointy bony little appendages across my insides lol


----------



## humblebum

Mine is giving me some really painful jabs too. I also get a very uncomfortable sensation down below when I think he's headbutting my pelvis.


----------



## Essie

I've felt uncomfortable when baby is moving, sometimes to the point where it made me feel nauseous.


----------



## Mrs.Cullen

You are not alone im in pain everytime this bub moves! Bub has no room to kick now so its all stretching and it feels just like a bruise! I cant even tell with this one what bit is what!! with my others i could make out feet legs bum back but i think i must have really low fluid coz i cant feel anything but hard bits lol and it also seems to be able to kick both sides of my stomach at the same time ???? Im looking forward to seeing the little pickle that is putting me through all this. Only just over 3 weeks for me to go now whooooo
xx


----------



## Mummytofour

Mrs Cullen....we have the same due date AND exactly the same amount of girls and boy,born in the same order!!! Freaky huh?!:thumbup:


----------



## we can't wait

Yep, it's normal. Now that LO is so big, it's really uncomfortable when she starts twisting around. Oh, and sometimes she moves when I'm having a BH contraction-- that's the worst! It just feels like a lot of pressure. I think a lot of women experience it. Nothing to be worried about, I'm sure. :flow:


----------



## londonangel

Hiya, yes, I have had this too. It's odd, there seems to be a particular position that baby moves into where she really hurts me. I tell my husband she is beating me up. And I end up feeling really bruised and uncomfortable. I have had this since about 33/34 weeks. I think it's pretty normal. Most of the time when baby moves it's fine, she just seems to manage to find a delicate bit sometimes!


----------

